
Piet – visual programming language - reimertz
http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet/samples.html
======
Finnucane
In another thread on visual programming, I said color-coded tools were a
problem, and here's one that's _entirely_ color coded. For me, on this screen,
the light and dark yellow and greens are hard to distinguish, and the light
blue and magenta. I suppose one could write the programs using only the
numeric codes, but that would make a not-visual tool.

